# Seeking Plumbing Work



## victorg (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi All - 

a buddy of mine is a plumber and currently unemployed here in Ireland - I notice that Plumbing is one of the skilled shortages - What would be the best way to go about seeking plumbing work in Canada? He is not very computer savvy - hence im asking the questions for him - thanks in advance 

vicg


----------



## ogultan (Nov 23, 2010)

I think that he would have to take a course or two. And the get his apprentice hours completed. And then he would have to wait for his license or he can work under somebody does your friend know what his doing or doesn't know anything.


----------

